# How do you tell if a R33 is a V-spec?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

This may seem like a really dumb question, but I'm due to pick up my R33 GTR in the next few days, and I want to be sure I know it is definitely a V-spec!

I know the suspension is lower, but this would be difficult to tell. I just wondered if these are any badges or markings or even parts that make it obvious that it is a V-spec?

Should there also be a plate to indicate the production number (i.e. car number 123/456)?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Have a look at the rear diff, if it's got cooling fins then it's almost certainly a VSpec...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks Peter, will do.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Excited?


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

That's very usefull because that's exactly what I'm doing in a coupla days!


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

on one of the dials mine says a-lsd or summat like that.
but suppose someone could change dials quite easy to have that aswell. good luck anyway.

peter
is there many ways to spot a r34 gtr v-spec over a r34 gtr.
ive decided to bite the bullet and buy a r34.

lee


----------



## Bluey (Aug 27, 2003)

As well as the rear differential having a finned cover with a hydraulic line on one side and "A-LSD" on the tacho, the brake duct is a plate type instead of a snorkel.

The easiest way to identify between the two is to check the blue ID plate under the bonnet.
A normal R33 GTR will have a "Q" in the chassis number.
A V-Spec R33 will have a "W" in the chassis number.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2003)

Cheers guys. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Bigsly (May 30, 2002)

*Hhmm!*

Yep agree should have a-lsd on the rev counter is its a V-Spec!

As mine has!

Excellent about the R34 lee! Are you keeping the R33 as well??

Is a Bayside Blue car on the cards??

We will have to organise a meet after xmas some time as i have more toys now too...

Stu


----------

